# Systainer and Sortainer uses-



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

guys as a owner of a residential and light commercial company i am wondering about these fes tool storage containers are they worth the dough? And can you guys display some of your setups with them thought about buying one for all drill bits on one of my trailer and seeing how it works from there...thanks in advance


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I keep anything and everything in them.

It is up to you to figure out the way that works best for you.

Search for Tanos systainers.


----------



## Broihahn (Apr 4, 2010)

I feel with only one systainer, you won't see the real benefiet that they bring which is stacking, and locking together. I had 2 or 3 for a couple years that had some misc festools in them... then i ordered 7 more sys 3's and 4's to organize my whole van. After that move it has been SOOO much easier. When i need 4 or 5 different tool sets for a cabinet install.. i go to the van, select the boxes i will need, snap them together, and in one trip i have everything i need for the day. I have even been ordering inserts for them that fit other brands of tools, like for the Fien multi master. They are a great system. if you want to see a ton of different systainer uses, check out the FESTOOL OWNERS GROUP (FOG) or talk festool. they have a TON of systainer pics.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

warner doesnt lie, he has an obscene amount of them. darcy you should post the pic of your shop with all them in there

a couple other companys are going the systainer route and will be available in the states soon i believe, both bosch and makita are starting to use them in europe


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Warner's not on now so here it is - impressive :thumbsup:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/i-thought-one-went-missing-90242/


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

*My Systainers*

Ok I'm not Darcey and don't quite as many but here mine and in a year I'll have more they are ggrrreat!


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

So do you use a dolly cart to move them from trailer to work site, They look like they could get rather heavy. (sorry im not use to the whole festol nation)


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

hey guys what size sortainer will hold a 15ga nail gun standing up? IV or V? i want to store my guns in one case but not sure which one will fit that gun :-?

based on tutt's photos it looks like all the guns should fit side by side in one IV but he doesn't have a 15ga there :-/


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

s. donato said:


> hey guys what size sortainer will hold a 15ga nail gun standing up? IV or V? i want to store my guns in one case but not sure which one will fit that gun :-?
> 
> based on tutt's photos it looks like all the guns should fit side by side in one IV but he doesn't have a 15ga there :-/



I used to keep a 15ga, paslode 16ga, narrow crown stapler, 18ga brad gun, 23 ga pinner and nails, battery's and charger in a Sys4.

They fit but, you have to put them in the right way.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

Darcy, what do you do for nail storage? thats my big thing i am trying to figure out right now...

i was orginally going to buy 4 of these, one for each gun.
http://www.festoolusa.com/products/systainers/4-drawer-sortainer-491522.html

now i am leaning towards one systainer connected to one sortainer.

but don't know which of these will hold the most nails
http://www.festoolusa.com/products/systainers/sortainer-9-drawers-491985.html
http://www.festoolusa.com/products/systainers/12-drawer-sortainer-491986.html

15ga nails i am not as worried about but gun storage would be nice. or i may wind up with a totally different solution for storing that gun in its own case with nails.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

s. donato said:


> Darcy, what do you do for nail storage? thats my big thing i am trying to figure out right now...
> 
> i was orginally going to buy 4 of these, one for each gun.
> http://www.festoolusa.com/products/systainers/4-drawer-sortainer-491522.html
> ...



I will take some pictures today when I am out cleaning up my mess.

The Sortainer 4 holds my C-12 in the big drawer, the other drawers are for drill bits, tips, etc.

I have the Sort 9 too, still not totally filled up.

I keep screws in a Sys Box.

I moved my nail guns around and I keep a trim box packed to the gills, it has nails in it for the 18ga and 23ga I keep in it.

Let me try and snap off some pictures and I will post them.

I have been working on my router accessory systainer for ever, need to finish it up.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks darcy,

as soon as i get my guns cleaned up routers are next.

i have been selling everything that i haven't used in a year to make more room and to keep things neat this month in prep for a busy year(trying to remain positive)


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

I tote mine with a folding dolly. 
As far as the 15g goes we don't use them much in Canada.. 
I add these to my collection when I get a brilliant idea or I'm tired of lugging or dropping something that should/could be grouped together in a systainer.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll try and get pics up later, it's high on my list this year to get more systainers/sortainers. Go to mysystainer.com to see all the inserts and accessories.

I've got a 15g hitachi, 18g duofast stapler, 18g cadex nailer, 23g grex nailer and stanley organizer in a sys 4.

then i've got a sortainer V (two large drawers) with dremel oscillating tool/blades, makita 10.8 drill/impact set. In the upper small drawers i've got screws and bits.

A sys 5 is the perfect size to fit a foam gun attached to a canister.

I really like the T-lock better than the old systainers


----------

